# Northampton - the good, the bad and the ugly



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2009)

After 20+ years of living in or near to Milton Keynes we're about to move to a village near the outskirts of Northampton.

My experience of Northampton runs to the Roadmender and Primark but I figure there's got to be more to it than that 

So like the thread title says - give me the good, the bad and the ugly of Northampton please!

ETA: does Northampton even belong in Midlands/The north?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2009)

Eastern District is a bit shit. There's real beauty elsewhere if you want to look for it. Parks, arts etc.

Outskirts village eh? Very posh *posting from shit suburb of outlying post industrial townlet'


e2a

good: transport links, shopping and amenities

bad: can be a bit crimish, saturday/fri nights in town centre are hairy.


ugly: lots. Especially the Bus station.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2009)

The village may be posh but we certainly aren't (there goes the neighbourhood).

I'm looking forward to being closer to the Roadmender.  Any other decent live venues?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2009)

SoundHaus is grim but has some good acts/nights

avoid Fever, tis a shithole of epic proportions.


----------



## Santino (Oct 5, 2009)

Say, Dottie, is there anyone famous from Northampton? Has anyone from there ever been cast in a famous and infuential tv sci-fi series, FOR EXAMPLE?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2009)

Santino said:


> Say, Dottie, is there anyone famous from Northampton? Has anyone from there ever been cast in a famous and infuential tv sci-fi series, FOR EXAMPLE?



Alan Carr is from Northampton...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2009)

as is Alan Moore, comic book writer


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2009)

50p Lil is from Northampton.


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 5, 2009)

Santino said:


> Say, Dottie, is there anyone famous from Northampton? Has anyone from there ever been cast in a famous and infuential tv sci-fi series, FOR EXAMPLE?



Alan Moore and the Jazz Butcher both live in Northampton. That's enough for me.

I have no opinion on the town itself. This is because Alan Moore and the Jazz Butcher live in Northampton, so all the time I've spent there I've been working, stoned, or drunk.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 5, 2009)

Bauhaus are a Northampton band 

Kryton was born there too


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah and new doctor who, who was in the year below me at senior school.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Bauhaus are a Northampton band
> 
> Kryton was born there too



Kryton as in Red Dwarf?
 I'll keep an eye out for him.


----------



## Vamos666 (Oct 6, 2009)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> 50p Lil is from Northampton.



She dead now. 


(If you want bad and ugly, then the King Billy is usually open.)


----------



## rosa (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## mentalchik (Oct 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> SoundHaus is grim but has some good acts/nights
> 
> avoid Fever, tis a shithole of epic proportions.



The Soundhaus is shut !


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 20, 2009)

Vamos666 said:


> She dead now.
> 
> 
> (If you want bad and ugly, then the King Billy is usually open.)




Noooo! Thats so sad I always felt for lil


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> The Soundhaus is shut !



lame. Whither now the goths, punks and miscellaneous oddballs?


----------



## Vamos666 (Oct 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> lame. Whither now the goths, punks and miscellaneous oddballs?



Local Government. 

...and Spinadisc is gone as well, so that's their lunchtimes fucked too.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a friend who moved to Northampton. 

After about 6 months she got bored and moved back to London.

I went to visit once. There is a shoe museum.

Northampton is home to the National Lift Tower.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

Every year at christmas someone goes to the top of that tower and puts up a big christmas tree. It isn't christmas OFFICIALLY untill that happens.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 20, 2009)

Vamos666 said:


> Local Government.
> 
> ...and Spinadisc is gone as well, so that's their lunchtimes fucked too.



Nah they still hang about Abington street or in St Giles churchyard !


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 27, 2021)

Thimble Queen said:


> 50p Lil is from Northampton.



She is the biological mother of one of my closest friends. She showed me some of the documentation surrounding her adoption. The backstory is really sad.


----------

